# Best service and discreet! Great job guys!



## sobe69 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hey guys I am giving a bump per request for a fellow comrade CD at

CRAZYDOSER DOT K OM


I have been in the game for 20 years and CD has been the best so far! Have had several orders and all is well! Nice selection and quality products!
*Communication & Ordering process*

CD had great communication from start to finish. I had no delay in CD responding. His crew is doing a great job!
*Delivery (T/A) & Packaging*

So from when I placed the order to arrival it was all done in 5 days! Another order was completed in 4 days! Package was normal and discreet. Proper packing, all was on point!
*Items ordered*

Vermodje deca and test prop. Organon sust, epf proviron and 12 mg dbol.
*Product effectivenes and experience*

Dbol is on point 
Test prop no pip and major wood.
Epf proviron is dosed nicely.
organon sust 
Proviron 25 mg 
Test prop 50 mg 
Deca 250 mg 
My strength has improved. Increased vascularity and harder look. My joints are doing well thanks to the deca! The test and proviron have increased my stamina and mental clarity.! I am one month in and body fat has decreased. All muscles showing more definition.
*Additional commentary*

All genuine! I can tell simply by feel,smell and touch. All products are great quality! CD where were you 20 years ago?! A big thumbs up for our brother CD! Guys his crew has been on point! Sobe69
I have been in the game for 20 years and CD has been the best so far! Have had several orders and all is well! Nice selection and quality products!
*Communication & Ordering process*

CD had great communication from start to finish. I had no delay in CD responding. His crew is doing a great job!
*Delivery (T/A) & Packaging*

So from when I placed the order to arrival it was all done in 5 days! Another order was completed in 4 days! Package was normal and discreet. Proper packing, all was on point!
*Items ordered*

Vermodje deca and test prop. Organon sust, epf proviron and 12 mg dbol.

*Additional commentary*

All genuine! I can tell simply by feel,smell and touch. All products are great quality! CD where were you 20 years ago?! A big thumbs up for our brother!
_I recommend shopping here!_


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 2, 2018)

well looky here haha


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 2, 2018)

These threads crack me up.  So the test smells and feels legit so it must be case.  Wtf lolz


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 2, 2018)

Test prop major wood :32 (18):

Okay, Major


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 2, 2018)

.coms are for morons


----------



## Jin (Dec 2, 2018)

Does it come with Italian Sausage?


----------



## snake (Dec 2, 2018)

sobe69 said:


> *Additional commentary*
> 
> All genuine! I can tell simply by feel,smell and touch. All products are great quality! CD where were you 20 years ago?! A big thumbs up for our brother!
> _I recommend shopping here!_




Oh dude, I'm going to get some mileage out of this that statement. Dat's funny!


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 2, 2018)

My guess is your time here is over....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2018)

"Epf proviron is dosed nicely."

What the ****? Lololoololol


----------



## Viduus (Dec 2, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> .coms are for morons



Right .kom is for getting shredded...


----------



## Mythos (Dec 2, 2018)

sobe69 said:


> genuine! I can tell simply by feel,smell and touch. All products are great quality! CD where were you 20 years ago?! A big thumbs up for our brother![/FONT][/COLOR]
> _I recommend shopping here!_



Gotta love the sniff and stroke test for detecting genuine legit gear


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 2, 2018)

Best service and discreet.  I thought this was gonna be about hookers.  Where are the fkn hookers?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Best service and discreet.  I thought this was gonna be about hookers.  Where are the fkn hookers?



need a phone number ?


----------



## Elivo (Dec 2, 2018)

so if i place an order and it doesnt smell legit like its legit product can i send it back for a hooker instead?

asking for bricks


----------



## automatondan (Dec 3, 2018)

I personally liked the added touch of copying and pasting some of his "personal statements" multiple times in his authentic/legit thread. Adds to how legit they must be. I'm sold.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 3, 2018)

Elivo said:


> so if i place an order and it doesnt smell legit like its legit product can i send it back for a hooker instead?
> 
> asking for bricks


How will you know its a legit hooker without the smell, and feel test?


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 3, 2018)

Scratch-n-sniff.  I use that test all the time.  If it doesn't smell like test it aint test.  All mine have those labels.  Scratch here!  

Talk about passing the smell test!  haha


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 4, 2018)

I mean, with a name like crazydoser, what could possibly go wrong??


----------



## pharmacist (Dec 4, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Best service and discreet.  I thought this was gonna be about hookers.  Where are the fkn hookers?



 Well, if the title mention best and discreet services I can see you thinking about hookers BUT!!! the title also mentions "GREAT JOB GUYS"  so I have to ask ... what kind of hookers are you looking for?? ?:32 (6):


----------



## Coldblooded (Dec 4, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Best service and discreet.  I thought this was gonna be about hookers.  Where are the fkn hookers?



Would you really want to order a hooker from a guy that smells and feels his product to see if legit??..lol


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 7, 2018)

No need for hookers aymore. Just tinder it up.


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 10, 2018)

Cool story bro


----------



## rocketfuel (Nov 28, 2019)

i hear ya brother!! ive never heard such nonsense in my life!! The Test smells and feels good..... ok LMAO!!


----------

